# Does anyone else enjoy just searching?



## dougp26364 (Jul 14, 2012)

We have our exchanges/request/reservations planned out through 2013 (just waiting to reserve a couple of home resort weeks) and, for the most part, I have a road map for 2014 (could get tweeked a bit). Still, I spend a few hours every week doing random searches online, just to see what I could have for an instant exchange at any given point in the year. It's almost an OCD thing I have going on with these online searches. 

At this point, I can't say that I'm seeing anything that I don't expect. I've done these for so long I pretty much know where the surplus of inventory is going to be. Occasionally I'll see the rare gem that's not typical for online inventory but, most of the time it's not at a time I can use it. 

The reality is I'm just searching for the sake of searching. There's no real purpose, just the act of seeing what's out there. Anyone else have this OCD issue or is it just me?


----------



## puppymommo (Jul 14, 2012)

I wouldn't call it OCD, I just enjoy seeing what is available out there. I do have one deposit that expires in December so I am looking for something to use that for, but I also just like looking!


----------



## jjluhman (Jul 14, 2012)

I do, I do!  So glad to see that I am not the only one!


----------



## randkb (Jul 14, 2012)

I do as well!


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 14, 2012)

*Count me in.*

I've got everything through 2013 confirmed, but just keeping looking.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jul 14, 2012)

I love searching, especially during flexchange! However, I often end up confirming some of the great weeks I find. My schedule is flexible at this point, my DS's have left the nest and DH is very encouraging when I find a tempting week. Sometimes DH travels with me, sometimes a friend or friends, sometimes one of my DS's or a sister. 

The searching part is half the fun!


----------



## DanM (Jul 14, 2012)

I am not an addict. I am not an addict. I am...unconvincing.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 14, 2012)

Yes indeed.  In fact, it's how I've gotten all of our exchanges because I like to 'look' vs. use ongoing requests.  

I am fully aware many successfully use ongoing requests, but I guess I just like the experience of the personal hunt.  And I don't feel any of our exchanges have been 'leftovers.'


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 14, 2012)

Doug, if you're anything like me, you don't have OCD.  You have CDO, which is in alphabetic order, as it should be.  :hysterical: 


Yes, of course I search often, usually daily, looking for that gem in the dirt.  I've found a few and snagged them.  I have committed plans for the rest of 2012 and all of 2013, plus "working on it" plans through the Fall of 2014.  but nothing is written in stone, and if something better comes along, I can switch as needed.  

Dave


----------



## Beefnot (Jul 14, 2012)

I do like searching. Was ecstatic when I snatched a 2br Marriott with a 1BR non-Marriott a few months back. But now I am getting into ongoing requests for trying to pull less-than-probable trades.  It is all such a blast.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 14, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> Doug, if you're anything like me, you don't have OCD.  You have CDO, which is in alphabetic order, as it should be.  :hysterical:
> 
> 
> Yes, of course I search often, usually daily, looking for that gem in the dirt.  I've found a few and snagged them.  I have committed plans for the rest of 2012 and all of 2013, plus "working on it" plans through the Fall of 2014.  but nothing is written in stone, and if something better comes along, I can switch as needed.
> ...



CDO? Compulsive Dyslexic Order?

The one and only failed deposit/request we had was because of my habit for online searches. While waiting for a Hyatt in Key West to confirm, I found what I knew was an ocean front unit at our home Marriott resort in Palm Beach FL. We took that instead.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 15, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> CDO? Compulsive Dyslexic Order?



Nope, it's the same as OCD, just that the letters are in order alphabetically.  All good OCD folks like things to be in order. It doesn't have to make sense...  

Dave


----------



## klpca (Jul 15, 2012)

Since searching doesn't cost anything, my husband encourages it. If I start searching on eBay it always costs me something sooner or later.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 15, 2012)

klpca said:


> Since searching doesn't cost anything, my husband encourages it. If I start searching on eBay it always costs me something sooner or later.


LOL!  Oh, so true!

Sure, count me among those running frequent searches (with no particular goals) on RCI, Worldmark, sometimes II and certainly eBay and Craigslist!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 15, 2012)

I love to search! At the moment, I know that we won't be going anywhere for awhile. And that doesn't stop me.

I think of II and RCi (and ebay and Craigslist to a lesser extent) to be the adult equivalent of the Sears Christmas catalog when I was a child.

elaine


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 15, 2012)

When I used to exchange I loved searching. Now, I rent and I enjoy searching for those also!


----------



## Larry (Jul 15, 2012)

Same here!!!! 

I do several searches a week as I have weeks in II, RCI weeks, RCI points and SFX. I have even called Platinum Exchange to see what I could get there. I already have eight weeks confirmed for the rest of 2012 and have exchanges for January, March. April, June and December of 2013.

Pretty soon I will try for 2014.

Oh yes I am retired but my wife isn't.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 15, 2012)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I think of II and RCi (*and ebay and Craigslist to a lesser extent*) to be the adult equivalent of the Sears Christmas catalog when I was a child.


Only "lesser" in the context of vacation travel.  They are huge time vacuums otherwise!   I can't believe the things I've found on either eBay or Craigslist when I wasn't particularly shopping or in "need" of anything.  

Edited to add:  But having said that ... my horse and I are very much enjoying the Stubben Gaited English Pleasure saddle I spotted on eBay and just _had_ to bid on.  I figured there was no way I could get it at my price ... but I was wrong and so very glad!


----------



## BevL (Jul 15, 2012)

*Yep, still at it*

Searching a few hours a week?  That's not much. 

I log into II and RCI pretty much every day even though we can't travel as much as we used to and have our plans through to next spring.  

Much MUCH less than when I started the timeshare gig.  I was one of those roaming around at 2:00 a.m. looking for a February Marco Island Charter Club week.  Ah, the good old days.

It's a harmless addiction though and it's fun to look.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 15, 2012)

rhonda said:


> Only "lesser" in the context of vacation travel.  They are huge time vacuums otherwise!   I can't believe the things I've found on either eBay or Craigslist when I wasn't particularly shopping or in "need" of anything.
> 
> Edited to add:  But having said that ... my horse and I are very much enjoying the Stubben Gaited English Pleasure saddle I spotted on eBay and just _had_ to bid on.  I figured there was no way I could get it at my price ... but I was wrong and so very glad!



My grandfather bred and raised Tennessee Walkers ---- my job in the summers from when i was about 10 until about 16 was to "gentle" the horses --- he hated the term "break." --- For a gaited horse, it was never breaking, just getting them used to having a rider on their back and getting them used to their own "gears." Loved those horses!!!

elaine


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 15, 2012)

I attended SEAA (Search Exchange Availability Annonymous) and I am cured.  Seriously, I did that for about a year and I simply stopped, got bored I think.  Now I need to attend TTA (Troll TUG Annonymous) to stop reading TUG so frequently.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 15, 2012)

LOL... yes, guilty :rofl:


----------



## Weimaraner (Jul 15, 2012)

Guilty too! My favorite is to look up a very, very rare Harborside when spotted on the sightings board. It's like seeing the white whale.good to know they exist.


----------



## bshmerlie (Jul 15, 2012)

I search about three times a day for about five minutes each. I get some pretty good stuff. I get one or two hidden gems a year so I find it worth it.


----------



## ampaholic (Jul 15, 2012)

sptung said:


> I attended SEAA (Search Exchange Availability Annonymous) and I am cured.  Seriously, I did that for about a year and I simply stopped, got bored I think.  Now I need to attend TTA (Troll TUG Annonymous) to stop reading TUG so frequently.



Yea, I'm TS Purchase free for 9 months, 3 days, 4 hrs, 39 Min - but who's counting? :hysterical:

But I make up for it searching for rock star exchanges.


----------



## Dori (Jul 15, 2012)

We have no travel plans in the near future and it is killing me! The "hunt" is such a huge part of the fun! Now I am just trolling every day to see what is available, even if we are not going anywhere. Los Cabos is coming up in the spring  (we are going for a wedding), but I think an A/I would be cheaper than a TS. If we booked a TS week, we would also have to factor in the airfare, cost of the week's MF's, exchange fee and A/I charges for the resort. That doesn't stop me from looking though! LOL

Dori


----------



## suzanne (Jul 15, 2012)

I love searching. I do ongoing search just so I can go online everyday and see whats out there. Addicted, yep, I surely am.   But I have gotten some awesome exchanges searching daily.

Suzanne


----------



## Luvstotravel (Jul 15, 2012)

Oh, yeah.

I just booked a trip for almost 2 years ahead.  I still have 7 RCI trading power units left, and will probably book something that my sister can use.  I love seeing what's available.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 16, 2012)

Nope.  I can't stand it.  Searching is like shopping.  Can't stand either.  I haven't look at my RCI account since they changed the system.  I don't even know what it looks like anymore.  Same with II.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 16, 2012)

Dori said:


> We have no travel plans in the near future and it is killing me! The "hunt" is such a huge part of the fun! Now I am just trolling every day to see what is available, even if we are not going anywhere. Los Cabos is coming up in the spring  (we are going for a wedding), but I think an A/I would be cheaper than a TS. If we booked a TS week, we would also have to factor in the airfare, cost of the week's MF's, exchange fee and A/I charges for the resort. That doesn't stop me from looking though! LOL
> 
> Dori




I'm in the same boat right now. Staying at our home resort the next year or two, without the additional week rental we usually do to go somewhere else.

What is A/I?


----------



## Luvstotravel (Jul 16, 2012)

mpumilia said:


> I'm in the same boat right now. Staying at our home resort the next year or two, without the additional week rental we usually do to go somewhere else.
> 
> What is A/I?



All inclusive?


----------



## gnorth16 (Jul 16, 2012)

Dori said:


> We have no travel plans in the near future and it is killing me! The "hunt" is such a huge part of the fun! Now I am just trolling every day to see what is available, even if we are not going anywhere. Los Cabos is coming up in the spring  (we are going for a wedding), but I think an A/I would be cheaper than a TS. If we booked a TS week, we would also have to factor in the airfare, cost of the week's MF's, exchange fee and A/I charges for the resort. That doesn't stop me from looking though! LOL
> 
> Dori



It all depends on how you vacation.  We booked Cancun for about $630 return (direct through Westjet) and a 2BR Westin Laguanamar via II.  We don't drink much and we are light eaters for breakfast and lunch.  For supper we want to try a few restaurants off-site, so to stay at an AI, would not save us money and would restrict where we eat.  

As well watch the AI prices in Canada.  The taxes are rarely included (soon to be law) and the star rating is usually inflated with terms like "dream suite" to disguise a hotel room.   Make sure to compare carefully.


----------



## jacknsara (Jul 18, 2012)

Aloha,
Way back ( http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1017880&postcount=348 )  I offered an excel sheet with formulae and instructions to facilitate screen scraping and capturing RCI exchange results in a structured database.  A few tuggers inquired.  None recontacted me after I sent the files. Offer stands, since I only have to forward an old email.
The structure of the excel sheet makes if feasible for multiple folks to cooperate and build a much bigger data base provided they adopt some mutual agreed and adhered to conventions (e.g. who concentrates on what; tugger's time zone indicator; how to portray null results; etc). 
I used to spend a lot of time searching.  I rarely search or capture data anymore.  I have sufficient history (over two or three RCI designs) to answer most questions that are important to me.  Occasionally, I add to the database when I develop an interest that is not covered.
My view is if its worth the time to search without a specific exchange objective, its worth the time to capture the data.  
Jack


----------



## friedshrimp (Jul 18, 2012)

I search for possible future locations as well. Never know when you may stumble onto to something and the day dreaming aspect of exotic locations is just always fun!


----------



## Margariet (Jul 18, 2012)

I just love searching! It gives me ideas and I've found some great deals by searching.


----------



## KarenP (Jul 18, 2012)

*Count me in!*

I usually search daily, and have gotten some fabulous exchanges I wouldn't have ordinarily been able to get!


----------



## brigechols (Jul 18, 2012)

Yes  Like seeing what is available online and sharing the information by posting on the Tug sightings board.


----------



## Coach Boon (Jul 18, 2012)

*Neophyte searcher*



gnorth16 said:


> It all depends on how you vacation.  We booked Cancun for about $630 return (direct through Westjet) and a 2BR Westin Laguanamar via II.  We don't drink much and we are light eaters for breakfast and lunch.  For supper we want to try a few restaurants off-site, so to stay at an AI, would not save us money and would restrict where we eat.
> 
> As well watch the AI prices in Canada.  The taxes are rarely included (soon to be law) and the star rating is usually inflated with terms like "dream suite" to disguise a hotel room.   Make sure to compare carefully.



Thanks for the info gnorth16. Being on the east coast of Canada, getting anywhere is pricey or we have to drive 3 hours to Bangor to fly. We never thought an AI is worth the money let alone miss out on great local food.

*Back to you OCD searche pros*. You must have a few tips to us neophyte types. I use RCI exchange searches when looking in a particular region plus I keep an eye out on renters from the TUGS newsletter. Am I missing something. 

Come on, let me in on the secret so I can get addicted too!


----------



## tashamen (Jul 18, 2012)

I love searching too and generally go onto II a few times a day, whether or not I have a particular timeframe in mind.  While I always put in ongoing searches for future planned vacations (and have always received the desired trades so fa), I tend to jump on Getaways without planning.  That includes the week at the Manhattan Club Penthouse Suites I booked for next January just because it was there (thanks to a Sighting here)!


----------



## bshmerlie (Jul 18, 2012)

That's a great pickup.  Manhattan Club has been poping up quite often lately.  I only wished I wanted to go to New York.


----------



## tashamen (Jul 18, 2012)

bshmerlie said:


> That's a great pickup.  Manhattan Club has been poping up quite often lately.  I only wished I wanted to go to New York.



Actually it doesn't pop up very often - this was in II, not RCI.  We used to live in the Big Apple for close to a decade and haven't been back now for another decade, so this will be DH's Xmas present.  I still haven't told him about it.


----------



## bshmerlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Its popped up twice in the last couple of weeks for most of May.


----------



## Luvstotravel (Jul 18, 2012)

Coach Boon said:


> *Back to you OCD searche pros*. You must have a few tips to us neophyte types. I use RCI exchange searches when looking in a particular region plus I keep an eye out on renters from the TUGS newsletter. Am I missing something.
> 
> Come on, let me in on the secret so I can get addicted too!



I don't have any special tips, I just try to keep an open mind.


----------



## LAinDallas (Jul 18, 2012)

I don't even own a TS yet and I enjoy looking. Glad to know this bug won't go away.


----------



## npey (Aug 19, 2012)

Yes please, send me the excel sheet.
To all, BTW, how do you include the emoticons in these quick reply? 
Thanks!


----------



## gnorth16 (Aug 20, 2012)

Still love searching, especially in RCI where you can save searches and resorts.  

Recently we booked a 3BR at Elkhorn, about a 3 hour drive and one of only two TS's in Manitoba.  At my nephew's birthday last week, I told my father in law about our trade and he thought it would be a great family trip.  I pulled out the iphone and did another search and the exact same dates and room type came up again. Now we have *two 3BR's* which is enough for my wife's entire family!  I'll be looking for one more and then we can invite some extended family for a reunion!!!


----------



## chellej (Aug 20, 2012)

No...I don't anymore.  I used to and got some great exchanges and had to cancel so many that I just quite browsing.....It just gets me in trouble.  The only time I search is when I am looking for something specific


----------



## badbeatjackpot (Aug 20, 2012)

Haha. Great. I'm not the only one...

Problem is, when searching, sometimes amazing resorts come up and I end up going on a trip that I never intended or planned to go on.

That usually happens about twice a year


----------



## gnorth16 (Aug 21, 2012)

badbeatjackpot said:


> Haha. Great. I'm not the only one...
> 
> Problem is, when searching, sometimes amazing resorts come up and I end up going on a trip that I never intended or planned to go on.
> 
> That usually happens about twice a year



Very true! We leave for colorado tomorrow, but we really should have taken the two weeks and spent it building the shed, tweaking the landscaping and going out to the family cottage.  After living in Edmonton for 6 years, my kids only saw the mountains once when we drove down to Great Falls MT to pick up my motorcycle.  I really hope they enjoy this trip to Avon/Beaver Creek since we have a train ride, rafting, horseback riding, hot springs and hiking lined up.  

It really does "force" me to take vacations, which is a good thing.  Before we bought TS's, our "trips" were just to visit relatives....and they never ended up being vacations!


----------



## Hornet441 (Aug 21, 2012)

Yup! Love it. It's almost like taking a mini vacation itself to search all that's available.


----------



## jackio (Aug 21, 2012)

I HATE searching.  That's why I rely on the kindness of others who post the great sightings.  I am addicted to TUG and TS4Ms and log in to each several times a day.  If I see a sighting that I like, I jump on it.
Two years ago a kind TUGGER posted that she was releasing one of the Manhattan Club penthouse suites last minute. I jumped all over that one, and because it was short notice I had the power to pull it.
Also, I have a friend who loves to search and "borrows" my account to search with my banked units.
So, you OCD searchers, keep up the good work and accept my thanks for all your efforts!


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 29, 2012)

Well, shopping just cost me another $154. I made the mistake of continuing to look using the one deposited week I had, which I considered a throw away week, and came away making an exchange.

This time we exchanged our select rated 1 bedroom July Grand Regency at Thousand Hills Branson MO week for a 2 bedroom Premier rated July week at Lakeside Terrace in Vail Valley, Avon CO. 

On the surface this would appear to be an uptrade but the reality is it's probably closer to even than one would think. The July Branson week is a pretty heavily requested time in a family favorite destination whereas Avon CO in July isn't known as a popular family summer destination. I'm still very happy with the exchange as for us it's a definate uptrade. We much prefer the mountains in the hot summer months. When we go to Branson, it's typically Spring or Fall when the weather is cooler and the family crowds are much thinner. Those times are very easy exchanges for Branson and we can use much weaker weeks to get back into nicer resorts than the one we own. This sort of exchange also puts us in the mountains when we want to be there at a lower cost than paying the MF's on a mountain resort week.

The problem not is, I no longer have a week with which to search. I'm going to have to wait until the first of next year before I have anything I can even plug a fake reservation number in to do random searches. It's probably just as well. I don't think we could cram another vacation into 2013 even if we wanted too.


----------



## Magic1962 (Aug 29, 2012)

muranojo said:


> Yes indeed.  In fact, it's how I've gotten all of our exchanges because I like to 'look' vs. use ongoing requests.
> 
> I am fully aware many successfully use ongoing requests, but I guess I just like the experience of the personal hunt.  And I don't feel any of our exchanges have been 'leftovers.'


can you do ongoing requests with RCI Points???  I have not seen that on the site... and I look EVERY DAY at places to go  lol I am REALLY ADDICTED... and even though I KNOW I am not buying anymore timeshares I even love to check them out also...     Dave


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi, Magic,

I'm not an RCI Points expert (weeks owner here), but my understanding is RCI Points does not have an ongoing search feature, unless they've changed it recently.


----------



## Magic1962 (Aug 30, 2012)

muranojo said:


> Hi, Magic,
> 
> I'm not an RCI Points expert (weeks owner here), but my understanding is RCI Points does not have an ongoing search feature, unless they've changed it recently.



Ok, thanks.... I thought I was losing my mind...:annoyed:  or my eyesight...


----------

